# Framing nailer for Roof?



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am building a small 4x8 foot shed and I am debating between using a metal roof or an asphalt shingle roof so it would match the house. I don't have a roofing nailer, but I do have a framing nailer that will accept 2 inch - 3.5 inch nails, and I am wondering if I can use it to fasten asphalt shingles to the roof of my shed? Will it work, or will they blow off after the first strong wind, etc?

thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Do no use anything other than a gun that shoots in ROOFING nails. You need to use roofing nails/roofing tacks when installing asphalt shingles. Smaller head nails will not properly fasten down the shingles, among other problems.

If you don't have a roofing gun, then either borrow one, rent one, or just hand nail it, using roofing tacks/nails.

It is just a shed, so we are not talking about hand nailing 25 squares of roofing, like on a large house.


----------



## repair24/7 (Oct 26, 2009)

the framing nailer would not work on either one.not enough head on nail and would counter sink too far in.


----------



## Isaac-1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I was worried about the head being too small, my nailer has adjustable driving depth, so I was not worried about counter sinking. I guess I will just go with metal roof, I tore a tendon in my shoulder a few years ago, and since then my ability to use a hammer has been limited.


----------

